# CTTC foothill chapter meeting 28th



## dmmj (Sep 27, 2012)

On Friday, September 28th, at 7:30pm
CTTC Foothill Chapter
will kick off the fall season with a discussion on

"Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Tortoises"

presented by our own
DIANE HUWALDT

Diane, our "microchip lady" will also be available
to microchip your tortoises for the nominal fee of $20.

Our "Book Sale" continues with a variety of books priced at just $1.00 each.
All money earned from our book sales goes directly to our chapter.

Matt Tufenkian, our "plant guy", will be back with a new selection
of mostly edible plants at very reasonable prices.

DON'T FORGET TO BRING GOODIES AND/OR DRINKS
FOR OUR REFRESHMENT TABLE!

All this fun will take place in the meeting room
of the L.A. County Arboretum, 301 N. Baldwin Ave., Arcadia


----------



## DeanS (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Diane running the Chapter again?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 27, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Is Diane running the Chapter again?


No she is active but she was burned out after doing it for 10 years or so.


----------

